# Hello from a new brother.



## Choa (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi, I just joined and was only initiated less than 48 hours ago on 4-11-19.i just wanted to make this introduction and to say how excited I am to be on this new path. I also wanted to ask if there are any threads i should stay away from as i have not yet received my 2nd or 3rd degrees, I want to keep it mysterious until the right time.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 13, 2019)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum. We don't go into detail concerning ritual and the like since this is an open forum. Therefore, look around to your heart's content. What lodge and Grand Lodge do you hail from?


----------



## Bloke (Apr 13, 2019)

Congratulations  and welcome !


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 14, 2019)

Congratulations and welcome Brother


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 14, 2019)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Choa (Apr 14, 2019)

Sacramento lodge #24
Grand lodge of new mexico.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 14, 2019)

Choa said:


> Sacramento lodge #24
> Grand lodge of new mexico.



Hello, Alamogordo!


----------



## Winter (Apr 19, 2019)

Welcome to the Order and the forum. Enjoy your time in both.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Matt L (Apr 19, 2019)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Keith C (May 7, 2019)

Welcome Brother, enjoy your Journey!


----------



## bro.william (May 7, 2019)

warmest welcome. it’s a good journey.


----------

